# Dog and Cat Diaries...



## Cruentus (Feb 27, 2007)

Excerpts from a Dog's Diary

8:00 am - Dog food! My favorite thing!

9:30 am - A car ride! My favorite thing!

9:40 am - A walk in the park! My favorite thing!

10:30 am - Got rubbed and petted! My favorite thing!

12:00 pm - Lunch! My favorite thing!

1:00 pm - Played in the yard! My favorite thing!

3:00 pm - Wagged my tail! My favorite thing!

5:00 pm - Milk bones! My favorite thing!

7:00 pm - Got to play ball! My favorite thing!

8:00 pm - Wow! Watched TV with the people! My favorite thing!

11:00 pm - Sleeping on the bed! My favorite thing!


* Excerpts from a Cat's Diary*

Day 983 of my captivity.

My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects.   They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while the other inmates and I are fed
hash or some sort of dry nuggets. Although I make my contempt for the  rations perfectly clear, I nevertheless must eat something in order to
keep up my strength. The only thing that keeps me going is my dream of  escape. In an attempt to disgust them, I once again vomit on the carpet.


Today I decapitated a mouse and dropped its headless body at their feet.   I had hoped this would strike fear into their hearts, since it clearly
demonstrates what I am capable of. However, they merely made  condescending comments about what a "good little hunter" I am.
Bastards!

There was some sort of assembly of their accomplices tonight. I was  placed in solitary confinement for the duration of the event. However, I
could hear the noises and smell the food. I overheard that my  confinement was due to the power of "allergies." I must learn what this
means, and how to use it to my advantage.

Today I was almost successful in an attempt to assassinate one of my  tormentors by weaving around his feet as he was walking. I must try this
again tomorrow -- but at the top of the stairs.

I am convinced that the other prisoners here are flunkies and snitches.   The dog receives special privileges. He is regularly released - and
seems to be more than willing to return. He is obviously retarded.

The bird has got to be an informant. I observe him communicate with the guards regularly. I am certain that he reports my every move. My captors
have arranged protective custody for him in an elevated cell, so he is  safe.

For now...


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 27, 2007)

I new I hated cats for a reason.


----------



## bydand (Feb 27, 2007)

You can just see it in their little eyes can't you.


----------



## Drac (Feb 27, 2007)

LMAO...Excellent...


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 27, 2007)

i could so see 2 of my three cats doing that... the other... hte on in my pic thing is pry more like mmmm fooooooood or just to lazy to care about house hold domanation​


----------



## Catalyst (Feb 28, 2007)

:rofl: 

Catalyst


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 28, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> I new I hated cats for a reason.


That's exactly why I love them.


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> That's exactly why I love them.


 
Same here, we have 6..


----------

